# 23 Hour Observation



## mattamyc (May 4, 2011)

We are researching our options to offer 23 hour observation for certain spinal procedures.  I am wondering if there is a "observation" code that the ASC can bill for additional payment in addition to the procedure itself.

I found Initial Observation Care codes of 99218-99220 however there is a note these codes may not be used for post-operative recovery - I'm thinking these codes are for the physician

Any suggestions??


----------



## DianaF (May 5, 2011)

We have been using observation codes 99234 - 99236.  Some of the insurances are paying. Its a case of contactin the insurance companies and verifying which ones will pay.


----------



## mattamyc (May 6, 2011)

Thanks - is it appropriate to bill the observation code in addition to the procedure that was performed due to prolonged post-operative care?


----------

